# Invalid Email and/or Password



## Simon101

Traduzco la frase abajo y me dudo porque no sé cual género de adjetivo usar (o tal vez hay que usar plural)...

"Invalid Email and/or Password"
Intentos: Correo Electrónico y/o Contraseña Inválido/a/os

Cómo sería correcto?

Gracias!


----------



## chileno

Simon101 said:


> Traduzco la frase abajo y me dudo porque no sé cual género de adjetivo usar (o tal vez hay que usar plural)...
> 
> "Invalid Email and/or Password"
> Intentos: Correo Electrónico *o* Contraseña Inválid*o*
> 
> Cómo sería correcto?
> 
> Gracias!




No importaría si está tratando de escribir el correo electrónico y contraseña de otro lugar. ¿No?


----------



## Gabriel

Correcto pero con "inválidos".

Dicho sea de paso, aunque el and/or / y/o se usan mucho, si hilamos fino el "y" (and) es redundante (tanto en español como en inglés).

Una construcción lógica con "o" (or) es verdadera si al menos una cualquiera de las proposiciones son verdaderas.

De esa forma, "Invalid Email or Password" es cierto si el "Email" es "invalid", si el "Password" es "invalid", o si ambos son "invalid". En este último caso (ambos "invalid") también la construcción con "and" sería cierta, por lo que esta última no agrega nada de información y, por lo tanto, el "and" es redundante por definición.


----------



## chileno

Gabriel said:


> Correcto pero con "*inválidos*".
> 
> Dicho sea de paso, aunque el and/or / y/o se usan mucho, si hilamos fino el "y" (and) es redundante (tanto en español como en inglés).
> 
> Una construcción lógica con "o" (or) es verdadera si al menos una cualquiera de las proposiciones son verdaderas.
> 
> De esa forma, "Invalid Email or Password" es cierto si el "Email" es "invalid", si el "Password" es "invalid", o si ambos son "invalid". En este último caso (ambos "invalid") también la construcción con "and" sería cierta, por lo que esta última no agrega nada de información y, por lo tanto, el "and" es redundante por definición.



Perdón. Tanto en inglés como en castellano se está hablando de una sola cosa. Entonces "inválido" sería lo correcto. ¿No?


----------



## Simon101

Gracias a los dos... si es cuestión de lógica también pero el texto original en inglés contiene and/or entonces uso y/o.


----------



## SolAguila

Pues, si la id de usuario no es correcta aunque la contraseña sea válida.... no le llevará al usuario a la siguiente página que quiera ver.
Por lo tanto, uno de los dos (que sea la id o que sea la contrasena) no coincide ni las dos no se coinciden.

En el inglés la opción de and/or no vale, ni en el español.

Es mejor que se escriba en una manera clara para que los usuarios entiendan que es lo que quiere decir "and/or".

Espera por más sugerencias por favor.


----------



## Mirlo

Tiene que ser singular, porque   uno o el otro está equivocado, o a veces los dos.  Por eso el paréntesis. 
Una sugerencia:
 Correo electrónico y/o contraseña inválida/o (s).


----------



## guitaric60

Hola:

Pienso que suena mejor decir "no válido" que "inválido". "Inválido" significa "carente de fuerza o vigor", mientras que una de las acepciones de "válido" es "aceptable". 

Yo pondría Correo electrónico o contraseña no válido.

Opino que es innecesario poner (s) para el caso plural, pues para el usuario el efecto será el mismo.

Saludos,
Enrique


----------



## Mirlo

guitaric60 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Pienso que suena mejor decir "no válido" que "inválido". "Inválido" significa "carente de fuerza o vigor", mientras que una de las acepciones de "válido" es "aceptable".
> 
> Yo pondría Correo electrónico o contraseña no válido.
> 
> 
> Opino que es innecesario poner (s) para el caso plural, pues para el usuario el efecto será el mismo.
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> Enrique



Hola:
Sólo para información: Si se puede usar inválido:
inválido adj (nulo, sin valor, sin validez, sin efecto) invalid adj 
Y respecto a la traducción a veces ambas cosas no son correctas (ni la contraseña, ni el correo electrónico y hay que abordar la posibildad en la traducción. 

Qué pases un buen día.


----------



## guitaric60

Mirlo said:


> Hola:
> Sólo para información: Si se puede usar inválido:
> inválido adj (nulo, sin valor, sin validez, sin efecto) invalid adj
> Y respecto a la traducción a veces ambas cosas no son correctas (ni la contraseña, ni el correco electrónico y hay que abordar la posibildad en la traducción.
> 
> Qué pases un buen día.



Coincido que puede usarse "inválido". Sólo indico que "no válido" suena mejor.

Saludos, panameña 
Enrique


----------



## chileno

Mirlo said:


> Tiene que ser singular, porque   uno o el otro está equivocado, o a veces los dos.  Por eso el paréntesis.
> Una sugerencia:
> Correo electrónico y/o contraseña inválida/o (s).



Lo cual es correcto, pero en computación la lógica es que si uno de los dos está mal, no puede acceder al lugar, no importa si los dos están mal, igual no va a acceder al lugar.

Por eso no se puede utilizar y/o


----------



## Mirlo

chileno said:


> Lo cual es correcto, pero en computación la lógica es que si uno de los dos está mal, no puede acceder al lugar, no importa si los dos están mal, igual no va a acceder al lugar.
> 
> Por eso no se puede utilizar y/o



Si la lógica fuese tan fácil como propones no darían tanta explicación en inglés. Se pone así porque siempre hay alguien que no va a entender. No todos tenemos el mismo CI.  Si no les gusta el uso de and/or, entonces deben agregar "or both" . 

"Invalid Email* and/or *Password"

Buen día.


----------



## Gabriel

Mirlo said:


> Si la lógica fuese tan fácil como propones no darían tanta explicación en inglés. Se pone así porque siempre hay alguien que no va a entender. No todos tenemos el mismo CI.  Si no les gusta el uso de and/or, entonces deben agregar "or both" .
> 
> "Invalid Email* and/or *Password"
> 
> Buen día.


¿Piensas que "Invalid Eamail or password" podría ser malinterpretado como "Either the Email or the passowrd is correct"?
¿O "Contraseña o correo electrónico inválido" pude ser malinterpretado como "O bien el correo electrónico o la contraseña está bien"?

No lo creo...


----------



## axelcloe

In the interest of security, many software developers write "Invalid email and/or password" on purpose.  The rationale is that a potential hacker cannot determine if email, password, or both are invalid.  If the hacker can determine that one is correct, then his job is that much easier.
Don't know if it is correct grammar, I am just passing along what I've seen (I am a software developer, btw)


----------



## Mirlo

axelcloe said:


> In the interest of security, many software developers write "Invalid email and/or password" on purpose.  The rationale is that a potential hacker cannot determine if email, password, or both are invalid.  If the hacker can determine that one is correct, then his job is that much easier.
> Don't know if it is correct grammar, I am just passing along what I've seen (I am a software developer, btw)



Exactly I agree with you 100%, and It have not been proven to be incorrect grammar yet, just a few allegations in a few States.


----------



## Mirlo

Gabriel said:


> ¿Piensas que "Invalid Eamail or password" podría ser malinterpretado como "Either the Email or the passowrd is correct"?
> ¿O "Contraseña o correo electrónico inválido" pude ser malinterpretado como "O bien el correo electrónico o la contraseña está bien"?
> 
> No lo creo...



No, eso no es lo que dije para nada.
Debes de leer de dónde viene mi respuesta, para poder comprender lo que explico.


----------



## Gabriel

Mirlo said:


> No, eso no es lo que dije para nada.
> Debes de leer de dónde viene mi respuesta, para poder comprender lo que explico.


Lo hice, y me temo que sigo sin comprender.

Si aparece un mensaje que dice "Usuario o contraseña inválido", ¿qué es lo que alguien podría no entender?


----------



## Mirlo

Gabriel said:


> Lo hice, y me temo que sigo sin comprender.
> 
> Si aparece un mensaje que dice "Usuario o contraseña inválido", ¿qué es lo que alguien podría no entender?


La parte de que por razones de seguridad se pone *o ambos *, también.  

La razón es que un posible hacker  no puede determinar si el correo electrónico, contraseña, o ambos no son válidos.
Otra razón es que si es una persona como mi abuelita que nunca ha lidiado con "electrónicos" jeje... Mientras más explicación, mejor.


----------



## chileno

Mirlo said:


> La parte de que por razones de seguridad se pone *o ambos *, también.
> 
> La razón es que un posible hacker  no puede determinar si el correo electrónico, contraseña, o ambos no son válidos.
> Otra razón es que si es una persona como mi abuelita que nunca ha lidiado con "electrónicos" jeje... Mientras más explicación, mejor.



El hecho de que aparezca ese "o ambos" no lo hace más o menos seguro/inseguro.

¿Cómo un hacker al que se le presenta con "Nombre de usuario o contraseña inválido" puede tener la certeza que uno de esos dos está bien o está mal?

Solo en el caso de que los dos estén bien será posible acceder al lugar...


----------



## Mirlo

chileno said:


> El hecho de que aparezca ese "o ambos" no lo hace más o menos seguro/inseguro.
> 
> ¿Cómo un hacker al que se le presenta con "Nombre de usuario o contraseña inválido" puede tener la certeza que uno de esos dos está bien o está mal?
> 
> Solo en el caso de que los dos estén bien será posible acceder al lugar...



Mi intención no es la de discutir esto o probar nada. 
Eso es lo que los expertos dicen. Este foro es para eso. Tu opinión es tuya y yo pongo la mia.
Gracias,


----------



## Mirlo

Simon 101 Aquí explican el por qué en inglés, al final la decision es tuya como lo vas a poner, saludos.



> If a malicious user starts attacking a website by guessing common username/password combinations like admin/admin, the attacker would know that the username is valid is it returns a message of "Password invalid" instead of "Username or password invalid".
> 
> If an attacker knows the username is valid, he could concentrate his efforts on that particular account using techniques like SQL injections or bruteforcing the password.
> 
> Some very nasty cryptographic attacks are based on the tiniest amount of error information provided by implementation trying to be "helpful" - see Padding oracle attack. So it is a good idea to always opt for the littlest possible bit of information disclosed to the unauthorized entity


----------



## axelcloe

Quiero agregrar un poco más.  Para nosotros los que trabajamos en computación, la definición de "o" tiene un significado interesante.
Dadas dos opciones, tenemos cuatro posibilidades,
1. Las dos estan correctas
2. Una esta correcta y la otra no
3. Una esta incorrecta y la otra si
4. Las dos estan incorrectas

Claramente, si las dos estan correctas, el mensaje no aparece.
Esto nos deja con tres posibilidades. De estas tres, hay un 66% de posibilidades de que una de las opciones sea correcta (dos de las tres posibilidades nos dicen que alguna opción es correcta).
Al agregar "y/o" al mensaje, estamos engañando al posible hacker haciendole pensar que sus posibilidades son ahora 0%.


----------



## chileno

Mirlo said:


> Mi intención no es la de discutir esto o probar nada.
> Eso es lo que los expertos dicen. Este foro es para eso. Tu opinión es tuya y yo pongo la mia.
> Gracias,



Totalmente correcto. Menos mal que tú mismo colocaste lo siguiente, y creo que lo mal interpretaste, eso es todo.



> If a malicious user starts attacking a website by guessing common  username/password combinations like admin/admin, the attacker would know  that the username is valid is it returns a message of "Password  invalid" instead of "Username *or* password invalid".
> 
> If an attacker knows the username is valid, he could concentrate his  efforts on that particular account using techniques like SQL injections  or bruteforcing the password.
> 
> Some very nasty cryptographic attacks are based on the tiniest amount of  error information provided by implementation trying to be "helpful" -  see Padding oracle attack. So it is a good idea to always opt for the  littlest possible bit of information disclosed to the unauthorized  entity



La frase que tiene las palabras en rojo y en negrita dice que  - si se usa "contraseña inválida" en vez de "nombre de usuario *o* contraseña inválida", el atacante sabría que el nombre de usuario es válido.

Eso es todo y a eso iba.


----------



## Mirlo

chileno said:


> Totalmente correcto. Menos mal que tú mismo colocaste lo siguiente, y creo que lo mal interpretaste, eso es todo.
> 
> 
> 
> La frase que tiene las palabras en rojo y en negrita dice que  - si se usa "contraseña inválida" en vez de "nombre de usuario *o* contraseña inválida", el atacante sabría que el nombre de usuario es válido.
> 
> Eso es todo y a eso iba.



Eso nada mas es parte del mensaje que explica el porqué no solo se pone *contrasena inválida *o *nombre inválido *cuando se comete un error.  ...en inglés se usa *and/or* en donde sea, ya que deja la posibilidad de que sean ambas cosas y se le hace mas difícil al "hacker" atacar. 
AxelCloe explica mas detalladamente el por qué.


----------



## Forero

There are two meanings of _or_ in English, "inclusive or" and "exclusive or". If we use _and/or_, it means "inclusive or", but if we use plain _or_ it might mean "exclusive or".

The purpose of being sure the message indicates "inclusive or" is that the user is only allowed a certain number of tries and must enter both a correct user ID and its corresponding password. If the message uses plain _or_, the user may be led to believe that an error found in the password means the user ID must have been correctly entered. _And/or_ tells the user to recheck both.

By the way, in English "user ID and/or password" is singular:

_Your user ID and/or password are invalid._
_Your user ID and/or password is invalid._

So in Spanish, is the equivalent expression singular or plural? And is it maculine or feminine?


----------



## Gabriel

Forero said:


> By the way, in English "user ID and/or password" is singular:
> 
> _Your user ID and/or password are invalid._
> _Your user ID and/or password is invalid._


Why so?
"User ID or password" is singular.
"User ID and password" is plural.



> So in Spanish, is the equivalent expression singular or plural? And is it maculine or feminine?


Singular vs plural, with "y/o" I can't tell. With "y" is plural and with "o" is singular, just as in English.
In Spanish the neutral gender coincides with the masculine, so when you have a compound subject with multiple genders you use masculine.

Juan es lindo. María es linda. Juan y María son lindos.
Juan puede ser el ganador. María puede ser la ganadora. Pero no pueden ganar los dos. O Juan o María será el ganador.

Note: The expression "O esto o aquello" is equivalent to "Either this or that" and excludes "both", unlike "Esto o aquello" and "This or that" that includes "both".


----------

